# Red Ear Slider with Abscess on both cheeks



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

I just noticed a few days ago that my small turtle had swollen cheeks. I looked it up and it seems like it is abscess. It seems like the general consensus online is surgery to remove it

Anyone know what I could do or know of a good turtle vet?


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Dr. Walton out in maple ridge is an EXCELLENT vet, we use him all the time for our turtle. I highly recommend him.

Here is the site with his phone number:

DEWDNEY ANIMAL HOSPITAL


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

Got your PM.
I use Dr. Walton as well for my turtles.


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks, I'll give them a call tomorrow


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

Has anyone ever tried the Dunbar Veterinary Hospital on Dunbar and 39th in vancouver?

It's a lot closer than the Maple Ridge recommendation so I just want to make sure i'm getting good care for my turtle

Thank you!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

I don't really know of many experienced herp vets in the city. I go out of my way from Vancouver - M. Ridge to see Dr. W for all my furry/scaly needs. I mean, really, what gets better than a vet who frequents a reptile forum (BCRC) to help out? He did respond to your thread btw


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

Dr Walton in Maple Ridge is simply the best vet I have ever dealt with. I highly recommend him as your vet. It was worth the two long drives from Vancouver to Maple Ridge the last two days


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

I couldn't agree more with you! Dr. Walton is the best vet, especially for reptiles etc. He knows his stuff through and through!!!


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

definitely, if he wasn't almost an hour away from me, I would bring my dog over to him as well. 

Thanks for everyone's help


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

So Vic, what'd the Doc do to treat your turtle out of curiosity?


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Victor said:


> definitely, if he wasn't almost an hour away from me, I would bring my dog over to him as well.
> 
> Thanks for everyone's help


Dr. W is the absolute best! I DO bring my dogs there because he doesn't believe in over vaccinating and suggests titer testing beforehand


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

He made an incision on each ear and let out the abscess. He gave me antibiotics to give to him everyday until the wound closes

He is dry-docked for 22 hours a day and 2 hours a day of swimming to rehydrate him and to eat.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, that's great to hear! Right on.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Excellent news!!! How is he doing with the dry docking? How old is he Victor?


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

He moves around a lot when he's dry docked so I am assuming he is happy still. 

He's doing well, eating like a pig again and loves his daily swims. I can't wait until he heals so I can put him back into his tank


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Good news! It sounds like he is happy when he is in the water and eating like a pig!


----------

